
Rescuing US biomedical research from its systemic flaws - 001sky
http://www.pnas.org/content/early/2014/04/09/1404402111
======
shiven
Well written synopsis of what ails Biomedical Research in US Academia. If you
are in the trenches, like me, you can immediately identify with the problems
plaguing the system. Some suggestions in the article are sound, but then
again, time alone can tell if they will be effective, if and when implemented.

